# صوت المسيحي الحر : فيديو مصاب قبطى من كنيسة مارمينا امبابة



## Molka Molkan (7 مايو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ego7SMmxzkw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## BITAR (7 مايو 2011)

*للاسف بربره اسلاميه
*​


----------

